# Test port ethernet intégré



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Juillet 2002)

Hello ;-)

Existe-t-il un moyen pour tester le port ethernet de son mac en l'occurence un g3 beige car il ne fonctionne pas et après différents essais d'installation de système et d'extension je n'arrive pas à l'activer....

Thanks,


----------

